

Why isn't this $9 cardboard bike on Kickstarter? - tylerlh
http://www.fastcodesign.com/1670753/this-9-cardboard-bike-can-support-riders-up-to-485lbs

======
OafTobark
I assume because it would be incredibly time consuming and there isn't a
factory that is already built to construct the bike the way most factories can
machine components for other projects made of metal and plastic.

------
tylerlh
I would so fund this if it were. Hope this goes smoothly for him.

